# Warning! Rodent haters stay away



## yillt (Jan 8, 2016)

Just a few bad quality pics of the boys


----------



## hingeback (Jan 8, 2016)

They are cute. Syrian hamsters or mice?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2016)

...Looks like small rats.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 8, 2016)

Awee gorgeous!
I wanted rats but wasn't allowed as my parents didn't like their tails.
I was allowed gerbils as they have furry tails so I was allowed them. 
Wouldn't change them though, I love the little guys!

They're so intelligent


----------



## kathyth (Jan 8, 2016)

Boy, do they have a nice life! Very cute!!


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cute!!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 8, 2016)

I know people who think tortoises are not reptiles as they say they don't like reptiles but love tortoises. Even saw a vet ad in a phone-book "we treat reptiles, birds, and tortoises".

So when you talk about rodent haters, but mean rats, well then it seems your about as good at these kinds of differentiations? yeah? Hamsters and G-Pigs, chinchillas, and squirrels are rodents, but they are not rats. 

Rats hold a special place among the rodents. Been the cause of ten's of millions of human deaths. A first choice for human health research too.

I like them, but your post has something else written into it.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> I know people who think tortoises are not reptiles as they say they don't like reptiles but love tortoises. Even saw a vet ad in a phone-book "we treat reptiles, birds, and tortoises".
> 
> So when you talk about rodent haters, but mean rats, well then it seems your about as good at these kinds of differentiations? yeah? Hamsters and G-Pigs, chinchillas, and squirrels are rodents, but they are not rats.
> 
> ...


...Or she's a 13 year old girl sharing photos of her favorite pets


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

They're adorable little fellas I'd love to know what you've named them?


----------



## yillt (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> I know people who think tortoises are not reptiles as they say they don't like reptiles but love tortoises. Even saw a vet ad in a phone-book "we treat reptiles, birds, and tortoises".
> 
> So when you talk about rodent haters, but mean rats, well then it seems your about as good at these kinds of differentiations? yeah? Hamsters and G-Pigs, chinchillas, and squirrels are rodents, but they are not rats.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I didn't mean to cause any offence. It won't let me change the title but maybe I can ask a moderator to do so


----------



## yillt (Jan 8, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> They're adorable little fellas I'd love to know what you've named them?


Thank you very much.
They're called Bluey, Snowflake and Scooby.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

You're doing fine


yillt said:


> Thank you very much.
> They're called Bluey, Snowflake and Scooby.


Great names! I also thought it was a fun title. If you don't like rodents, look out, because here come tons of cute pics! -Awesome!


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 8, 2016)

What a cute triplet! I like rats, they are not only beautiful but also extremely intelligent. 



spudthetortoise said:


> I wanted rats but wasn't allowed as my parents didn't like their tails.


Just like mine! But I got chipmunks instead.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> Rats hold a special place among the rodents. Been the cause of ten's of millions of human deaths.



Well technically, the rats didn't kill anyone. They just haplessly carried the insect that carried "the death package". Right?

Or was Ben and Willard based on a true story?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 8, 2016)

yillt said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to cause any offence. It won't let me change the title but maybe I can ask a moderator to do so


I think we are playing around with semantics and weird ideas about how animals are categorized. No issue to act on.

We're having fun, yes?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> Well technically, the rats didn't kill anyone. They just haplessly carried the insect that carried "the death package". Right?
> 
> Or was Ben and Willard based on a true story?




And all those tens of thousands of tons of grain that lead to people starving, 'cuase all those farm production subsidized rats ate the food and fouled it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 8, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> ...Or she's a 13 year old girl sharing photos of her favorite pets




And didn't read about a choice animal for human health research. If your this tall, you may go on this ride. No controversial words used, just playing with ideas and concepts. Tens of millions of people have died at the hands of rats, Hundreds of millions of rats have died in medical research. Hamsters are rodents. Just ideas and concepts, don't be a 'hater'.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> And all those tens of thousands of tons of grain that lead to people starving, 'cuase all those farm production subsidized rats ate the food and fouled it.



I thought you were referring to "The Plague". Sorry.

When and where did the event you speak of happen? Stalin's Russia?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> I thought you were referring to "The Plague". Sorry.
> 
> When and where did the event you speak of happen? Stalin's Russia?


India. ongoing.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> Hamsters are rodents. Just ideas and concepts, don't be a 'hater'.



I hate hamsters. Little nocturnal noise making finger biters they are...

I love rats. I've had them continually since I was a little boy in the 80s'.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> India. ongoing.



Thank you, as always, for the education.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

Will said:


> And didn't read about a choice animal for human health research. If your this tall, you may go on this ride. No controversial words used, just playing with ideas and concepts. Tens of millions of people have died at the hands of rats, Hundreds of millions of rats have died in medical research. Hamsters are rodents. Just ideas and concepts, don't be a 'hater'.


sigh..."Time and place" will be my only comment.


----------

